
Asking ‘What questions do you have for me?’ instead of ‘Any questions?’ - colinprince
https://mobile.twitter.com/jackiantonovich/status/1195699076056178691
======
milesvp
There's been a number of threads on HN throughout the years that pointed out a
big difference in estimation responses to the following questions.

"how long will this take?" vs "how long did something like this take
previously?"

I'm not sure the source of the research, but general consensus is that asking
someone to remember something leads to more accurate answers. I try to do this
internally now even if someone phrases the question the first way. I find it
leads me to give better answers as well.

------
wmblaettler
I use this exact phrasing when conducting interviews, since most of the time
it is me asking the candidate questions. It's an opportunity to hand control
over to the interviewee. "Any questions?" seems very abrupt and I feel would
put the interviewee on edge. Not wanting to make a mistake - they'd likely
respond with "No" or at best "What are next steps?"

------
aeternum
I've found this phrasing also works well when conducting interviews.

